# Stage Pokemon Battles in this thread!



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

They can get silly and random. Just have a battle with two or more pokemon, call out the moves, and then discide the winner in the end! FUUUN!

I'll start!

Pikachu VS MissingNo.

Pikachu used Belch.

MissingNo. was parylized!

MissingNo. used Cry!

Pikachu's special defence fell! But not by a lot.

Pikachu uses Volt Tackle, full power.

Both pokemon get knocked out somehow, and its a double knock out :P so its a tie


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 18, 2020)

Wailord used Hyper Voice!

Critical hit!  Charizard Fainted
Red thinks his ears are bleeding a little!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 18, 2020)

Eevee VS Clefairy!

Clefairy used metronome! Its turns into Splash, and doesn't do anything.

Eevee uses Shadow Ball. It hits clefairy, and lowers sp. defence, since clefairy is no longer a normal type.

Clefairy uses Metronome again, and it turns to focus blast, which does a lot of damage to eevee.

Eevee uses bite. Not very effective....

Clefairy uses Double Edge, its a critical hit, eevee faints, and clefairy has a small amount of hp left from recall.

Clefairy won! :P I wanted the pink one to win lol though eevee is cute :) i just love my pink xD


----------



## JHG (Mar 4, 2021)

A Sylveon and Hydreigon stare down each other. Before the Sylveon can react, the Hydreigon bull rushes forward and sinks her teeth into his side. The Crunch may not be so effective but it still hurt. The Sylveon unleashed a Moonblast and it connects! Lucky for the Hydreigon, her superior defenses ensured it was not a one hit KO. She went for a Tri Attack. The Sylveon was blown back but he didn't get frozen, burned, or paralyzed. He then went for the Hydreigon's closest neck and he kissed her. She roared in pain feeling him sap her health and grow stronger. She hoped it wouldn't come to this but she went for Nasty Plot and then quickly, Hyper Beam. The blast of energy connected, sending the Fairy type Pokémon flying backwards a meter and he fainted.
Winner: Hydreigon.


----------

